# 180 Gallon Acrylic Tank; 3/8 Too Thin?



## euphr (Aug 9, 2015)

First, I apologize for starting several threads but they are all technically different.

I am looking at the Seaclear 180 gallon with over flow. 72x24x24. I am concerned as I am seeing posts on the Internet where teh 3/8 inch thickness is too narrow and that it will bow eventually.

Tsunami and Clear for Life appear to have 1/2 inch thickness but are about 300 dollars more for the tank. Will the 1/2 inch ones bow to? Anyone have any recommendations?

Thanks in advance


----------



## euphr (Aug 9, 2015)

Okay I think I finally figured out the tank to get. Talk about a lot of research to figure it out.

The one i am looking at is the Tsunami 180 gallon 72x24x24. Its 1/2" thick acrylic and comes with the lids, standpipes and bulk heads; built with two trapezoid overflows. its 1,574.98 with free shipping. I didn't realize that with the corner overflows that they don't blackout all of the sides to the overflows. Just the two internal ones so you can see the standpipe and tubing when you look at it from outside the tank on the side. That would annoy the #%$& out of me. The guy i talked to said the 1/2 is much sturdier than the 3/8 and would bow a lot less. Now the downside; its 8 weeks as they make them in house.

He suggested that i only need a pump that does 1000 to 1200 GPH for 180 tank. They use the Blue Line because they are cooler thank the IWAKI. Any thoughts?


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

1/2" will bow a lot less than 3/8" but you will still see some bow which is totally normal for acrylic. To get to zero bow you would have to go to 3/4" thick acrylic which is really expensive and unnecessary except for aesthetics.

The overflows are made by bending or seaming some black acrylic together and gluing in the corners to form a wall. This is standard construction for everyone. To cover up the guts of the overflow use some solid black vinyl window tint to apply to the outside of the tank to cover it.

Blueline pumps are rebranded Panworld pumps. They are also the same as Coralife external pumps (now discontinued). Fairly reliable and quiet. Shouldn't have any issues. It's funny how they tout that they are lower frequency on their website. That is meaningless blather. The frequency is determined by your power supply (60Hz in the U.S.). Most pumps can run on either 50 or 60Hz.


----------



## euphr (Aug 9, 2015)

I am definitely doing a 1/2 inch for 180.

the one i am looking at is from Fish Tank Direct and is a Tsunami one. Its 1/2 acrylic and i plan on doing the two trapezoid over flows. I like the look better and its supposed to be better for water flow. The nice thing is that for the price is comes with the drain pipes and bulk heads. The tank comes with lids for the top. Only downside is that it takes 8 weeks as they are technically made to order by one guy; so in house US made.

Anyone have any thoughts or concerns?

http://www.fishtanksdirect.com/180GallonRectangularAcrylicAquarium72x24x24.aspx


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

Looks like a nice tank. I would choose the 1/2" with the trapezoid overflows too. It's worth waiting 8 weeks to get the tank you want.


----------



## RandyS (Feb 6, 2015)

How about we do this?

YOU buy my 90 gallon and I'LL wait the 8 weeks for the 180 gallon!


----------



## euphr (Aug 9, 2015)

ROFL

Why didn't I think of that before Randy?!!!! I don't think my fish would get along too well with the Africans. Four them are pretty aggressive and get big; yellow severum, jack dempsey firemouth, and green terror. Unless you were planning of keeping your fish. ROFL. Its funny i am going to have only 7 fish in this tank because i went with SA cichlids.

Yea eight weeks gives me plenty of time to build the stand. I also like that its made in the USA. I was tempted to call ATM but i figured it would be like twice as much. I need to stop by there one day because they are located near my SIL who lives in Vegas. I wonder if they need someone to do IT work.


----------



## RandyS (Feb 6, 2015)

Awww heck, I'd keep my Africans in my BATHTUB to get my hands on that 180!
LOL


----------



## euphr (Aug 9, 2015)

Tank was ordered two days ago.

They will be sending me the 3d rendering of the tank and the measurements so i can build the tank stand with the drain pipe locations in mind.

Randy, its coming to Royal Oak. they wouldn't ship it to Traverse.....I guess i will keep it.


----------



## euphr (Aug 9, 2015)

For those that were following this thread.

After having the tank for several weeks i am very happy with the Acrylic style tanks. I almost immediately started to the the front of the tank start to bow on the front of the tank after i filled the tank with water. Everything i read said this was normal so i was expecting this. Its not much and you can't tell if you look for it from the side or if you put a level on it. I would strongly recommend using 1/2 inch for 150 gallon tanks or more. Just my opinion. It is more expensive but this is an investment and should be a centerpiece to your home so don't skimp. Its definitely one of the last tanks for me in this house, but who is to say i won't get another for when i move.


----------



## RandyS (Feb 6, 2015)

HEY! Where's our pictures?!?!


----------



## stevaroo01 (Dec 24, 2015)

Why don't you post some pics of it? I'm very curious!! Congrats on the new tank!


----------

